# Ruger P90 Ejection issue



## Cashopteacher (Sep 16, 2011)

I hope this is not a dumb question. I own a Ruger P90 and I'm having an issue when the last shot is fired the final casing is ejected reward right into my face. Thank god for safety glasses since it normally comes back and smacks me right between the eyes. All other spent casing will land to the side except the last shot. Is this a spring prolbem or something else. I clean and lube my gun often even if I have not fired it. Anyone have a suggestion I'm getting tired of getting brass thrown in my face.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

now for my dumb questions..... are you a lefty? are you holding it "gangsta" style?


----------



## Cashopteacher (Sep 16, 2011)

LOL. Im a righty and I am holding my gun vertical with a two handed secure grip. Totally opposite of gangster style it's more like "cop" style. Using proper breathing and squizzing the trigger not pulling it. I hope that helps clear it up.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Does it do this with every magazine or just one?


----------



## Cashopteacher (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes it does it with both of my magazines. I did an extensive strip down of my gun and a super heavy cleaning and have yet to shoot it since. I hope it has something to do with some sort of grim jamming it but no clue.


----------



## Cashopteacher (Sep 16, 2011)

I also have an issue that my Ruger P90 is shooting 6" low from where I point it at 25 yards


----------

